# Boa storage question



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't see this asked before; I just got a pair of Thirty Two Focus dual zone boa. Does it matter if they're stored with the boa slightly tightened and locked, or should I loosen them up and release the lock? Seems to me leaving them loose makes sense, but I'm not sure...I want these puppies to last. Thnx.


----------



## RedRomo (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had a pair of DC Scout Boa for over two years and I've always stored them loose. Never had a cable break or any other type of failure.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

RedRomo said:


> I've had a pair of DC Scout Boa for over two years and I've always stored them loose. Never had a cable break or any other type of failure.


I have the same boots, and i store them the same way. Seems to be fine. I've never had a BOA cable fail on me yet.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

Every shop ive been to has told me to tighten the boa when your not using it to keep the shape or some shit....


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Honestly, I don't think it matters much either way.


----------



## Rookie09 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have dual zone boa on my DC Judge boots. I always store them unlocked. Never had a cable break on me but I have had a couple knobs snap off. Extremely easy to fix by the way, and boa sends any replacement part you want for free, no questions asked.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I store mine either way, I don't really pay attention. Only problem I have ever had was when I fell on a box and broke the tightener off but it was really easy to fix.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Rookie09 said:


> I have dual zone boa on my DC Judge boots. I always store them unlocked. Never had a cable break on me but I have had a couple knobs snap off. Extremely easy to fix by the way, and boa sends any replacement part you want for free, no questions asked.


The Thirty Two's come with two extra sets of wire. I was worried at first...does this mean they expect them to break? The guy at the snowboard shop said he'd only seen the wires break once.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

storing them either way shouldn't really affect the boa at all, storing them a little tightened is more for the boot keeping its shape when not in use. during summer storage i use to lace up my traditional style boots for this reason.

now a days my boots barely last a season anyway so i dont really bother with it anymore.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

surfinsnow said:


> The Thirty Two's come with two extra sets of wire. I was worried at first...does this mean they expect them to break? The guy at the snowboard shop said he'd only seen the wires break once.


they add the extra wires so that IF the wires do break, you wont have to wait for a warranty to send you new ones and won't miss any days on the hill. it does happen but i don't think its a common occurrence. i wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> they add the extra wires so that IF the wires do break, you wont have to wait for a warranty to send you new ones and won't miss any days on the hill. it does happen but i don't think its a common occurrence. i wouldn't worry about it too much.


So, Cr0, I take it you're a Mt. Snow regular? We had an awesome day there last weekend. Great conditions! Thanks for the info...I love the Thirty Two Focus boas so far. The boa is the best thing ever! But I'm bummed to hear that boots only last a year or two...I thought I was buying shitty boots. I've yet to get two seasons out of a pair, no matter how much I spend I spend on them.


----------

